# Trying to install apache...

## noodles

I've got my system up and running OK, but I'm relatively new to Gentoo and I've been using the guides to get apache set up.  The one I'm reading says to do this:

```

emerge apache php mod_php mod_ssl

```

I've done this but when trying to emerge I get the following error:

```

...

checking for getrlimit... yes

checking for PSPELL support... no

checking for QtDOM support... yes

configure: error: qdom.h not found.

!!! ERROR: dev-php/php-4.3.1-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 184, Exitcode 1

!!! bad ./configure

tigers root #

```

I'm not really sure what to do from here, anyone else have any ideas what could be causing this?[/code]

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

try

```
# USE="-qt" emerge apache mod_php mod_ssl
```

----------

## noodles

OK, well that seemed to get a little bit further, but not this is what I am getting...

```

...

checking for pthreads_cflags... -pthread

checking for pthreads_lib...

Configuring SAPI modules

checking for AOLserver support... no

checking for Apache 1.x module support via DSO through APXS...

Sorry, I was not able to successfully run APXS.  Possible reasons:

1.  Perl is not installed;

2.  Apache was not compiled with DSO support (--enable-module=so);

3.  'apxs' is not in your path.  Try to use --with-apxs=/path/to/apxs

The output of /usr/sbin/apxs follows

./configure: line 3215: /usr/sbin/apxs: No such file or directory

configure: error: Aborting

!!! ERROR: dev-php/mod_php-4.3.1-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 219, Exitcode 1

!!! bad ./configure

```

----------

## Yamakasi

 *El_Presidente_Pufferfish wrote:*   

> try
> 
> ```
> # USE="-qt" emerge apache mod_php mod_ssl
> ```
> ...

 

try this:

```
USE="-java" emerge php mod_php mod_ssl
```

Since Apache is already merged, u dont need to merge it again

----------

## noodles

OK, I will try it, but does someone mind explaining a little bit about what these settings mean when I do it?

I mena I've installed a few versions of Linux before but didn't really learn anything from it, that's why I'm trying out Gentoo, so I can actually do stuff and learn about it, I've learned quite a bit so far, but an explanation would be great.   :Smile: 

----------

## noodles

hrmm....exact same problem   :Confused: 

----------

## Yamakasi

 *noodles wrote:*   

> hrmm....exact same problem  

 

aight, modify your /etc/make.conf and this

```
USE="-java -qt"
```

then emerge again

----------

## noodles

 *Yamakasi wrote:*   

>  *noodles wrote:*   hrmm....exact same problem   
> 
> aight, modify your /etc/make.conf and this
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:  still not working....thx for trying to help though...i'm still getting that exact same error though

----------

## g0dzuki

Have you found a solution for this yet?  

I'm getting the exact same error... I can install Apache from source without any errors but I'd rather get it from Portage   :Sad: 

----------

## aabragan

did you try 

1. unmerging and re-emerging perl and apache after doing a sync? 

or 

2.  

```
 emerge -e apache php mod_php mod_ssl
```

also do you have libwww in your USE flags?

----------

## g0dzuki

I got it working after 'emerge rsync'.... it's always good to update portage once in a while   :Very Happy: 

----------

## juparave

Also ran into the same problem, solved by upgrading the java-vm

```
java-config --java-version

java version "1.4.1"

Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.1-01)

Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.1-01, mixed mode)

```

then

```

emerge mod_php

```

and that's it, now I'm trying to make it work cause apache is not runninf php files...

cu

----------

## juparave

oooh, forgot to tell you before emergin mod_php you need to

```
env-update
```

cheers

----------

